# What's up guys?



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Making my rounds of the Roofing Forums. 

Waiting for cabin fever to kick in before I get back to posting heavily. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Ain't that the truth. Lets all us Yankees move to the South and show them what's up?


----------



## ultimateconstruction (Jan 27, 2011)

:whistling:yeah it's good to chill off a bit. certainly you guys can visit some qualified roofing company you know. our company is too, so you could go and check ultimate construction.


----------

